# Presintation Case for Colt 1911 Pistols



## Chubbo (Feb 20, 2012)

I just built this display case for my old 1963 Colt Gold Cup 1911 Pistol, and matching Colt .22 Conversion Unit. The boxes that the pistol and the conversion came in were lost many years ago. 
I am getting old and am planning to pass them on to my Son, and wanted to have them together in a case when I pass on. I made three seperate trays, two to display diferent types of Colt pistols and their units, and one to display knives or other kind of revolvers.
Lowell


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks great. Do you have boxes for the other trays?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice! The drawer is great. 
I really like the cartridge storage in front.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Great job! Certain you son will enjoy your gift!


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

thats beautiful a very classy case


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

VCery Nice and I do like the storage drawers


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very impressive work Lowell.


----------



## Chubbo (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks All:
No, James I made all the trays to fit the one case. After the first tray for the Gold Cup & 
conversion unit, the others were after thoughts. The plain flat bottom tray can be used for many kinds of displays, for an example here are some picture of others.
Lowell


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice workmanship, Lowell.

You have obviously put a lot of time and effort into the case.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done indeed Lowell!! Just an excellent 'package' for displaying. I have a brother-in-law who is a retired cop, not to mention the entire testosterone driven side of my wifes family are big into weaponry. The wheels they are a turnin'!!! 


If i may ask, how did you go about doing the recess work to place the guns into?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Really nice. And the box is pretty nice too.


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

That is a beautiful case. I have a 1911 Gold Cup that needs something similar. It's my favorite pistol.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous workmanship - even for us estrogen laden folk !


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nicely done Lowell, these pics are getting printed off and put into my to make file. Kudos!


----------



## Chubbo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Answer Bill's question*

To answer Bill's question, on how I did the recess work. I layed out the shape of The componants to be recessed on two stacked sheets of 1/4" dense foam rubber on top of a 1/8" sheet, and cut out the shapes in the stacked sheets with an exacto knife. The dense fome sheets can be found at hobby stores.
Thanks to all for the kind words.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Lowell.

I don't like guns but anything that you put in those boxes will look great. Very nice job.


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Guns this nice need pretty cases for for them sit in ...........well done ......Pretty ...


----------



## DMK Wood (Jun 7, 2012)

That really turned out great!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Lowell that is a beautiful display case not to mention the gun! I love the drawer is a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

You have made a very nice job of the cases Lowell. Those guns look beautiful too. I like the idea of having separate modular trays. I am intrigued by the Colt pistol having a conversion to .22 calibre? I cant seem to understand it works as .22 calibre is normally a rim fire cartridge and the .45 ACP is a centre fire, How does that work? Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Outstanding job, Lowell.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful work! I would say you spent a lot of time and effort in planning and woodworking. Thanks for sharing.
Having lost a number of guns by theft, I suggest you make sure yours are secured in a heavy steel locker or safe to ensure you will have them to pass along to your son.


----------



## rebel60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow very nice


----------



## moondancedrums (May 18, 2016)

I am making a gun box for a friend who is retired from the Marines and from firefighting. I'm wondering if you can tell me where to get the soft padding that the gun and clip rest in. It's also a colt 1911. Thanks for any info.


----------

